# 8 Week old tricks



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

What are some good things to start working on with Layla at 8 weeks of age?

I have started to work on Sit at feeding time and saying "Layla" and waiting for her to make eye contact then praising her.

What other things would be easy to work on at this age?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When Joey was that age he was learning Sit, Down, Joey and Paw. Paw was just for fun  When he was older like 13 or 14 weeks we started into stay, come, heel.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sit, down, walk nice (you are taking 2 to 5 steps with puppy walking next to you), watch (going nuts every time your puppy looks up in your face), take it nice (hold treat in your closed hand and teach puppy to lick his way in), trade (puppy brings you something (anything!) and you take him into the kitchen for a treat to "TRADE!!!!". Come (you drop down into a "play bow" every time the puppy looks like he's coming to you and you praise that "GOOD COME!"), find me...

Basically all of the necessary groundwork things you need for a good and responsive companion dog.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Socialization (good experiences with the world, not bad and NOT neutral) is a priority at this age over specific behaviors.

Get into a puppy class and a basic training class. 

Puppies can learn a lot of things.

Here are some tricks that a 3 month old puppy learned:
YouTube - yolle555's Channel

Sometimes we underestimate how much puppies are capable of!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When I get a puppy, I generally prioritize as follows:

House training & Crate training
Socialization (defined as good experiences with many facets of the world, as described earlier.)
Response to name
Come when called
Desire to interact with me with toys (proper tug game)

Lots of other things get thrown in, but that's where I focus most of my energy. I also work on all those things when I'm out socializing the pup.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I like using the clicker a bunch with pups. Loading the clicker so they learn their name. Teaching them attention (looking at me), sit etc. Mostly I play a lot though because they are pups and they love to play. I don't get too serious at that age because they are too little. House breaking is one, and letting them learn the world, sights, sounds etc. Me and wifey would sit on the floor and have the dog go back and forth between us and throw a party/treats when the dog would "come" to us.


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

I am somewhat stuck, I let my 8 week old, Dory, run free in the back yard and when I would try to call her...forget it she is too busy sniffing for food ...then I began holding a small treat in my hand and yell LOOK...well...Look is now come to her...she can be across the yard and when I say LOOK..she runs like heck to me...and now sits waiting for her treat, which I give her...but I am stuck with the word LOOK instead of come..guess it could be worse. I will say she is good, she now sits right down in front of me looking up at my hand ...we will have to work on changing the word I think...see what happens


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Socialization (good experiences with the world, not bad and NOT neutral) is a priority at this age over specific behaviors.
> 
> Get into a puppy class and a basic training class.
> 
> ...


oh wow that is pretty amazing. I feel like at that age Milo was such an airhead and sleepy all the time lol.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sit, down, early recall, early versions of fetch, good manners in terms of jumping and biting, early loose leash skills, and "leave it." Ten minutes, twice a day with age-appropriate positive training, and you'd be amazed what a pup can learn.

You also MUST socialize in this key time. That 8-18 week period is the most time-effective age to work on positive new experience. The pup should
meet a hundred people, 
play with dogs whose health history you are confident in (since vaccinations aren't complete), 
attend a puppy class, 
meet barnyard animals, 
meet cats, 
learn to be comfy in a car while it's still, then while it's running, then while it's moving for short trips, 
meet calm children

There's other stuff, but that's what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

